# Will travel for work



## Rooney (Jan 30, 2012)

We have 3 trucks and a skid steer with either 8 or 9 ft blades with tailgate spreaders and experienced operators. will travel...... call anytime Andy- 703-888-6077


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

You could try Uship dot com but if you think the lowballing on here is bad, you should see what people charge there. Its actually funny sometimes.


----------

